# Moving in October / Jobs



## marshallshtaq (Feb 14, 2017)

Hey all

Glad to find a place where I can hopefully get some questions answered and get the lay of the land as it were 

My wife has a job working in the uni there in October and I'm trying to figure out the best place to look for work for myself before we move out there. Can anyone recommend any good agencies ?

Look forward to being a part of this group 

Paul


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

What's your field of work? The right agencies/websites vary according to your field. Also some companies prefer to recruit from overseas while others prefer local hire.


----------



## marshallshtaq (Feb 14, 2017)

I work in IT. I'm currently working as an assistant operations manager, and moving into a service desk team leader role.
I've had plenty of experience in IT support too


----------



## tahir (May 12, 2009)

Gulftalent is a good site


----------

